# Applet Visual in Eclipse erstellt - wie in Browser anzeigen?



## alphaChill (18. Sep 2007)

Moin an alle,

habe mir mal ein kleines Applet in Eclipse und dem Visualiser erstellt (hab 'n paar Button und Textfeler eingefügt, nichts großes, nur erstmal zum Testen). Jetzt würde ich das gerne exportieren und in einem Browser anzeigen lassen. Habe schon (teilweise) mitbekommen, dass man bei Applets keine Main benötigt, was jedoch Eclipse benötigt, damit man das Programm testen kann... Also das Applet läuft über Eclipse problemlos, nur im Browser nicht. Im Browser selbst habe ich das hier stehen:



```
<body>




  <applet code="gaestebuch.class" width="480" height="640" alt="Error: Java-Applet ist in diesem Browser nicht lauffähig">
    <param name="TestText" value="SELFHTML">
  </applet>
</p>

</body>
```

(gaestebuch.class und das HTML-Dokument befinden sich im gleichen Ordner)

Wenn ich das ganze abspeicher und in einem Browser starten möchte, bekomme ich nur die Meldung "Loading Applet". In Wikipedia steht unter "Java-Applet", dass man das Applet mit "init()" einmal aufgeruft, wenn das Applet erstmals in den Browser geladen wird und "start()" wird jedes Mal aufgerufen, wenn das Applet sichtbar wird. Allerdings hab ich keine Ahnung, wo man das die Methoden "init()" und "start()" eintippt und über welche Klasse/Objekt man diese aufruft.

Hier mein Programmcode: main.ma.funpic.de/ebayupload/gaestebuch.java


Gruß alphaChill


----------



## Wildcard (18. Sep 2007)

Welchen Fehler bekommst du denn?
Ich vermute mal es liegt daran:

```
import support.Console;
```


----------



## alphaChill (18. Sep 2007)

hab "import support.Console;" mal vorsichtshalber rausgenommen, aber daran lag es leider nicht... wenn ich die das Applet im Vorschau-Fenster von Microsoft's Frontpage testen möchte bekomme ich in der Taskleiste neben der Uhr ein eine kleine Java-Tasse angezeigt und wenn ich dort drauf klicke und dann wieder auf "Konsole öffnen" steht dort folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: gaestebuch (wrong name: gaestebuch/gaestebuch)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Exception in thread "Thread-4" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at sun.plugin.util.GrayBoxPainter.showLoadingError(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.showAppletException(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
java.lang.NullPointerException
	at sun.plugin.util.GrayBoxPainter.showLoadingError(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.showAppletStatus(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```

Hat mich doch jetzt etwas gewundert, da es unter Eclipse reibungslos funktioniert...

Gruß alphaChill


----------



## Wildcard (18. Sep 2007)

Da steht's:
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: gaestebuch (wrong name: gaestebuch/gaestebuch) 
Die Klasse heißt nicht gaestebuch, sondern geastebuch.geastebuch.
Klassen müssen voll qualifiziert angegeben werden. Auf dem Dateisystem entspricht ein Verzeichnis dabei einem package.


----------



## alphaChill (19. Sep 2007)

k, dank dir auf alle Fälle schon mal für den Tipp! In der Vorschau von Microsoft's FrontPage läuft das Applet jetzt auch  Aber im Browser (hab's mit 'm IE 6 und Opera 9 probiert) leider nicht... dort bekomme ich immer nur die Meldung "Loading Applet ..." und das war's...  In der Konsole erscheinen auch keine Fehler mehr...

Edit: okay, Problem gelöst... es lag am HTML-Code... wenn ich nur im body


```
<APPLET CODE="gaestebuch/gaestebuch.class" WIDTH=640 HEIGHT=480 align="left">
</APPLET>
```

stehen habe, dann wird mir das Applet auch im Browser angezeigt 


Danke für deine Hilfe Wildcard!!


----------

